# Visit to Hymer headquarters



## ianhibs (May 1, 2005)

Had to call recently to Hymer headquarters at Bad Waldsee. I was most impressed I must tell you. Someone on these forums once described the motorhome market as a "cottage industry". Not round here it ain't.

Anyway they have their own "stellplatz" in front of the Service Centre and Showroom (the factory is about 1 km. away) and it's full of Hymers waiting for services to engine and/or van together with others like myself with various problems.

Amazingly most had arrived with no pre-booking and, yet, they seemed able to accommodate them within 24 hours. In our case we arrived at 3pm. and they took us in at 7 am. (yes 7 o'clock in the morning) when they start work.

They seemed to know all about my problem and I'm pretty sure it's fixed now. Took some photographs (see below). Shame it wasn't the Burstner factory - I could have picked up Pusser's headrests.

Ian


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi. The first 2 photos look like Duerrwangs place at Dortmund, they must design them all the same.
Cheers sid


----------



## fransgrandad (Dec 7, 2007)

*Hymer headquarters*

Hi Ianhibs
I guess it was me! I was quoting a reply from the Caravan Club to my question about the appaling service we were getting (2years ago) They said we could not expect more as the caravan and motorhome builders were little more than a cottage industry.

you take one of them back to Hymer and I'll take one to Swift. Just how out of touch are these people?

Les.

Ps. what did the Caravan Council ever do for me, apart from having that sticker thing put on 'me van.'


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Just had a look on GoogleEarth but I can't seem to find that curved end building.

I put in Biberacher Str. 92 Bad Waldsee.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Hymer*

Hi

I know another MHF'er who had an incident overseas with the Hymer, and they called at the factory for repairs.

R


----------



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

Delighted to see this thread - it's so good to read some positive feedback as regards motorhome aftercare.

We have a 24 year old Hymer and have been told to take it to Hymer headquarters at Bad Waldsee just so they can have a look. By all accounts, they are so heavily into their Hymers that they love to see an old van still in original condition and good working order.

Always felt a bit silly at the thought of it but you've given me the courage to drop them a line and arrange to make a visit.


----------



## ianhibs (May 1, 2005)

JackieO said:


> Delighted to see this thread - it's so good to read some positive feedback as regards motorhome aftercare.
> 
> We have a 24 year old Hymer and have been told to take it to Hymer headquarters at Bad Waldsee just so they can have a look. By all accounts, they are so heavily into their Hymers that they love to see an old van still in original condition and good working order.
> 
> Always felt a bit silly at the thought of it but you've given me the courage to drop them a line and arrange to make a visit.


Hi there JackieO

You won't be alone there. There were a number of older models in the stellplatz and I'm sure you'll get a warm welcome. Remember you can stay there for free even if you don't need work done. And they speak good English

I think the point here is that the guys there really do know their Hymers and can usually sort you out quickly if you have a problem.

Ian

PS Pippin - I think you've got the right street but the curves are at each corner.


----------



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

Well, we called in our way up north and were most impressed with the service and Stellplatz.

We've had an intermittent fault with the 12volt and called in on the off-chance they could look at it. We arrived yesterday afternoon, the place was packed and I was none too hopeful but Bill headed off to the office and came back with a lovely young man who said he would book us in for 7.30 this morning.

We took advantage of the free Stellplatz, electricity and wi-fi and settled down. True to his word he came at 7.30 this morning and took the van to the workshop and us to the customer service where we were given tea/coffee before being given a voucher for breakfast at a nearby bakery.

The job was finished in a couple of hours and they also gave our heater a good clean and replaced a kitchen light that we didn't even know was faulty.

They were delighted to see such an old van in good condition and one of the mechanics was old enough to have done his apprentiship when ours first came out.

Excellent service, friendly workforce and a pleasure to do business with. Would fully recommend anyone making a visit if they are on the area.


----------



## Bob45 (Jan 22, 2007)

*Hymer Dealership in Bordeaux*

We had a problem with a dripping tap in the bathroom in our Hymer in France last year. We were near Bordeaux so I used our satnav to find the dealership and turned up on Saturday morning at 9.15. They had a mechanic investigate the problem. He diagnosed a faulty tap and replaced it straight away. We were off on the road by 10.30.

Durrwang honoured the guarantee as well. Great service.

Bob


----------



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

I must say that this is a very interesting thread. 

For those of you who are out of warranty, what sort of charges do they make? 

The idea of hymer giving the vehicle the once over appeals to me. 

ian


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

*Hymer*

Just for comparison, our previous MH was an Elldis, had to return it to the factory for lots of faults, they couldn't even provide somewhere for me to wait while they "repaired" the MH. I had to tramp the streets of Conset all day in the pouring rain! Hence our MH is a Hymer.
curlyboy"


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

Sorry, can't answer 'out of warranty' query but can't praise Hymer HQ at Bad Waldsee enough. We dropped in there after a visit to Dusseldorf and we were very well looked even after arriving without prior notice or booking, unlike Brownhills, Newark but that is another story.
We were so impressed that come June we are going ALL the way to Bad Waldsee for our annual habitation check.
I am sure whatever you need they will have the answer for. Our costs for having a bike rack fitted were in line with UK prices. Whilst they had the van they also fixed a couple of things we hadn't even mentioned. All handled efficiently - and with a smile!!

Sal


----------



## Bob45 (Jan 22, 2007)

*Hymer Dealership in Bordeaux*

We had a problem with a dripping tap in the bathroom in our Hymer in France last year. We were near Bordeaux so I used our satnav to find the dealership and turned up on Saturday morning at 9.15. They had a mechanic investigate the problem. He diagnosed a faulty tap and replaced it straight away. We were off on the road by 10.30.

Durrwang honoured the guarantee as well. Great service.

Bob


----------



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

The hourly charge for work at carried out today was 68 euros/hour. At today's exchange rate that works out at £53. Not a bad charge for 2 guys working flat out on the van, plus one guy running back and forth looking after us, translating and feeding us endless cups of coffee.

They start work here at 6am and finish at 4 with one hour for lunch.

You can call them from the UK and discuss your needs. They speak excellent English. They also have a web site and you can mail them using the contact form.

For those with older HYMER's they have, as well as their main shop, a little outlet for 'out of stock' goods. Stuff for the interior - blinds, table tops, wood doors etc. Well worth a visit.

Bad Waldsee


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

MyGalSal said:


> We were so impressed that come June we are going ALL the way to Bad Waldsee for our annual habitation check.


Hi Sal,

We are looking to do the same in September, and would be grateful for any feedback upon your return please. With so many good reports/comments re Hymer HQ, they can't all be wrong. :lol: 
We are looking forward to our second trip to Germany, and hope to take in the Munich Beer Festival and the Rhine in Flames, as well as a visit to Bad Waldsee.

Jock.


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

> Hi Sal,
> 
> We are looking to do the same in September, and would be grateful for any feedback upon your return please. With so many good reports/comments re Hymer HQ, they can't all be wrong. :lol:
> 
> Jock.


You have a PM

Sal


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

MyGalSal said:


> > Hi Sal,
> >
> > We are looking to do the same in September, and would be grateful for any feedback upon your return please. With so many good reports/comments re Hymer HQ, they can't all be wrong. :lol:
> >
> ...


Thanks Sal,

I will respond shortly.

Cheers,

Jock.


----------

